# Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet



## Oromis16 (18. August 2014)

*Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Der Athlon X4 860K, Nachfolger des beliebten Athlon X4 760K, ist erstmals bei einem Englischen Händler gelistet, allerdings noch nicht lieferbar.
Der Händler gibt folgende Produktdaten an:
Kerntakt: 3.7/4.0 Ghz
Sockel: FM2+
Cache: 4MB
TDP: 95 Wat
Verkaufsart: PIB, also mit Box & Kühler "boxed"
Preis ohne steuer: £61.62

Umgerechnet in Deutschland:
Preis ohne Steuer: 76,96€
Preis mit Steuer: 91,58€

Dieser Preis mag zwar angesichts des geringen Preises des Vorgängers erschreckend wirken, denn der 760K ist fast ein Drittel billiger, jedoch handelt es sich hier mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit um Early-Adopter Preise, die immer spürbar höher ausfallen.

Der Athlon 860K entspricht laut den Daten einem A10 7850K ohne IGP, der das aktuelle Flaggschiff von AMDs APU-Reihe darstellt.
Leistungsmäßig wird sich der Athlon 860K vermutlich um 8% vom Vorgänger absetzen können, und könnte damit, ein ähnliches Preisniveau wie beim Vorgänger vorausgesetzt, ein Problem für Intels (untere) Mittelkasse darstellen.

Quelle: AMD - AD860KXBJABOX - ATHLON X4 860K 4.0GHZ BLACK SKT FM2+ L2 4MB 95W

Nachtrag:
In der Kompatiblitätsliste des FM2+ Mainboards Asus A88XM-A lässt sich außerdem noch ein weiteres Athlon Modell finden. Es handelt sich um den kleinen Bruder des Athlon X4 860K, den Athlon X4 840.
Für ihn werden dort folgende Spezifikationen angegeben:
Kernanzahl: 4
Kerntakt: 3.1 Ghz
Cache: 4Mb
TDP: 65 Watt

Dieser Athlon X4 840 ist der Nach-Nachfolger des Athlon 2 X4 740, aus der Trinity Modellreihe. In der Zeit von Richland gab es kein solches Modell.
Der Unterschied des 840 zum 860K ist klar definiert, der 860K hat einen höheren Takt, eine höhere TDP und einen freien Multiplikator. Der 840 wird dafür voraussichtlich billiger angeboten werden. 
Die Differenz von X4 760K zu X4 740 waren ca 8%.

Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob AMD in absehbarer Zeit noch einen Athlon X2 auf den Markt bringt, wie er bei Trinity und Richland, einmal ohne und einmal mit freiem Multiplikator, vorhanden war.

Quelle: http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/A88XMA/HelpDesk_CPU/


Nachtrag 2:
Neuerdings beim Geizhals, und auch beim Händler xposhop.co.uk, wird der A4-7300 gelistet.
Kerne: 2
Grundtakt: 3.4 Ghz
Turbo: 4.0 Ghz
L2: 2*512MB
IGP: R3, 514 Mhz
Speicher: DDR3-1866
TDP: 65W
Gflops: 197

Preis ohne Steuer: £27.70

Umgerechnet in Deutschland:
Preis ohne Steuer: 34,60€
Preis mit Steuer: 41,17€

Beim A4-7300 handelt es sich vermutlich um den Nachfolger des A4-6300 bzw A4-6320.
Leistungstechnisch sollte er sich exakt zwischen den beiden einpendeln, sofern nur vom Grundtakt ausgegangen wird. Im Turbomodus hingegen sollte sich der A4-7300 ca 10% vom A4-6320 absetzen können.
Sofern nicht vom Arbeitsspeicher limitiert wird vermutlich auch eine etwas höhere Grafikleistung vorhanden sein.
Radeon HD 8370D, 760Mhz, 128 Shader  vs  R3, 514 Mhz, 192 Shader

Quelle1: http://geizhals.de/eu/amd-a4-7300-ad7300okhlbox-a1153218.html
Quelle2: http://www.xposhop.co.uk/product/details/amd/motherboard-memory-processor/ad7300okhlbox/84343063


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

danke für die info. scheint so, als dauert es nicht mehr lange bis zum offiziellen verkaufsstart. ich vermute, der reale ladenpreis wird sich recht schnell auf 70-80€ einpendeln.


----------



## dodo741 (18. August 2014)

Für mich ist der Athlon sehr interessant da er praktisch ein A10 7850K ist bloß ohne iGPU was ihn viel günstiger macht 

Und hoffentlich kann man mit ihn was reißen wie damals mit dem 760K der schon ganz gut war mit etwas Ocen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Interessant, mal schauen was daraus wird.

Allerdings denke ich dass AMD im CPU-Bereich leider frühestens in 2 Jahren wieder im High-End Segment richtig konkurrenzfähig sein wird.


----------



## bootzeit (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Oh doch @stock 4Ghz. ....dachte bisher 3,7Ghz. ?!

@übermir....zum Glück braucht lang nicht jeder "High-End" . Mit dem 860K in Verbindung mit ner 280X oder ner GTX770 dürfte wohl jedes Spiel "zufriedenstellend" laufen.


----------



## NickScrewball (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Was wichtiger ist ist das Low-Budget-CPU mittlerweile auch die passende Leistung für aktuelle Releases erreichen. Für mich ein interessantes Produkt!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



bootzeit schrieb:


> @übermir....zum Glück braucht lang nicht jeder "High-End" . Mit dem 860K in Verbindung mit ner 280X oder ner GTX770 dürfte wohl jedes Spiel "zufriedenstellend" laufen.



Mag sein, allerdings für mich nicht ''zufriedenstellend genug'' 
Vielleicht findet das Teil ja Verwendung in dem PC meiner Mutter oder in dem meiner kleinen Schwester/von meinem kleinen Bruder.

Allerdings interessantes Produkt.


----------



## Rollmops (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Interessant, mal schauen was daraus wird.
> 
> Allerdings denke ich dass AMD im CPU-Bereich leider frühestens in 2 Jahren wieder im High-End Segment richtig konkurrenzfähig sein wird.


 
Dieses Produkt zielt doch auch überhaupt nicht in diese Richtung. 
Hast ja vielleicht recht mit deiner Einschätzung, die ist an dieser Stelle aber total Offtopic..


----------



## Manfred_89 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Athlon X4 860K gepaart mit einer R9 270X völlig ausreichend. 



NickScrewball schrieb:


> Was wichtiger ist ist das Low-Budget-CPU  mittlerweile auch die passende Leistung für aktuelle Releases erreichen.  Für mich ein interessantes Produkt!


Das sehe ich genau so!


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Oh doch @stock 4Ghz. ....dachte bisher 3,7Ghz. ?!


 
kann ja sein, dass diese seite den boosttakt angegeben hat, statt den grundtakt.
selbst, wenn das der fall sein sollte, 3,7GHz mit 4GHz boost ab werk reicht auch schon aus.


----------



## Manfred_89 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

A10-7850K 4 3.7/4.0 GHz Radeon R7 mit 512 SE @ ≤720 MHz DDR3/2133 95W

Athlon X4 860K 4 3.7/4.0 GHz


----------



## bootzeit (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Mag sein, allerdings für *mich* nicht ''zufriedenstellend genug''


 
*Du* bist auch nicht die Zielgruppe dieses Produktes .

@Manfred_89.....so habe ich´s auch gelesen seit bekanntgabe zum Launch der CPU.


----------



## Kaimikaze (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Danke für die Info.

Wie beschrieben so um die 15 % mehr Leistung, aber das bei vermutlich höherer Energieeffizienz.
Ein Test von PCGH (Heft oder Forum) würde mich sehr interessieren - schließt sich wer an ?

Finde die APUs und auch die Athlons sehr interessant, nicht nur wegen der fairen Preise.
Wenn die TDP wie angestrebt nächstes Jahr auf 65 sinkt, werden sie nochmal interessanter, zumal bei den kleineren Modellen dann noch mehr Luft nach unten vorhanden sein dürfte, als jetzt schon bei Kaveri.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Wie beschrieben so um die 15 % mehr Leistung, aber das bei vermutlich höherer Energieeffizienz.
> Ein Test von PCGH (Heft oder Forum) würde mich sehr interessieren - schließt sich wer an ?
> ...


 
Sie haben angekündigt bis 2020 ihren Verbrauch um das 25-fache zu senken.



bootzeit schrieb:


> *Du* bist auch nicht die Zielgruppe dieses Produktes .


 
Ich weiß


----------



## Manfred_89 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Wie beschrieben so um die 15 % mehr Leistung, aber das bei vermutlich höherer Energieeffizienz.
> Ein Test von PCGH (Heft oder Forum) würde mich sehr interessieren - schließt sich wer an ?
> ...


 
Ein Test wäre schön. Ebenso vom Athlon X4 960K nächstes Jahr (Carrizo). Mir gefällt er auch bei nicht deaktivierter Grafikeinheit.


----------



## Kaimikaze (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Sie haben angekündigt bis 2020 ihren Verbrauch um das 25-fache zu senken.



Das habe ich im Heft gelesen. 
Ankündigungen sind (bei AMD) immer so eine Sache, aber Energieeffizienz ist lebensnotwendig, um zukünftig mithalten zu können. Ist ja nichts Neues, dass sich der Markt weg vom Desktop-PC in Richtung kleinere mobile Formate entwickelt hat.
Wenn der Desktop-PC stärker von neuen Entwicklungen profitieren kann, ist mir das sehr recht, zumal bei der Energieeffizienz von AMD noch Luft nach oben ist - obwohl sich dort zuletzt einiges getan hat (die 220 TDP-Monster mal außen vor gelassen ).

Theoretisch wäre AMD mit zukünftigen Produkten für kleinere Formate sehr gut aufgestellt, falls sich ein Hersteller erbarmen sollte etwas Vernünftiges daraus zu basteln und dies dann irgendwo käuflich zu erwerben wäre.


----------



## VikingGe (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Wo soll denn das mit der Energieeffizienz noch hinführen? Unsere Nachfahren werden uns noch auslachen, wenn wir ihnen erzählen, dass wir damals™ noch 1kg schwere Kühler auf unsere CPUs geschraubt haben, um die Dinger irgendwie durch den Sommer zu retten. Eigentlich bemüht sich AMD doch nur darum, genau das nicht zuzulassen. 

@Kaveri-Athlon: Besser spät als nie. Für Spieler aber wahrscheinlich weitesgehend uninteressant, solange es einen Pentium G3258 gibt, der nahe der 5 GHz-Marke in fast allen Spielen selbst mit den hauseigenen 500€-CPUs kurzen Prozess macht.


----------



## Rolk (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



VikingGe schrieb:


> @Kaveri-Athlon: Besser spät als nie. Für Spieler aber wahrscheinlich weitesgehend uninteressant, solange es einen Pentium G3258 gibt, der nahe der 5 GHz-Marke in fast allen Spielen selbst mit den hauseigenen 500€-CPUs kurzen Prozess macht.


 
Ein bischen optimistisch, oder nicht? 
Der liegt oft genug auch mit oc nur auf Höhe eines i3. Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, warscheinlich werde ich mir sowohl G3258 als auch X4 860K zulegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

ich würde da trotzdem nur zum Modell mit IGPU greifen, ohne hätte ich schon Schwierigkeiten das Zeugs zu verhökern


----------



## Oromis16 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Der Startpost wurde etwas verbessert und um den Athlon X4 840 erweitert.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



Rolk schrieb:


> ...Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, warscheinlich werde ich mir sowohl G3258 als auch X4 860K zulegen.



Diese Teile jucken mich auch ... jedoch wären dann die nächsten 200€ sinnlos aus dem Fenster da ich ein z97 Brett bräuchte und mein _Wohnzimmer PC_ bereits mit dem Vorgänger Athlon bestückt ist, welcher sich übrigens über Multi bei entsprechender Kühlung auch auf 4,8GHz stabil prügeln lässt. mal schauen was der 860k so kann, vl sind 5GHz drin. Auf jeden Fall werde ich ab und an die Bucht checken ob ein Overclocker die lust an g3258 und *860k* verloren hat, 50-100€ OC Budget sollten heuer noch drin sein  

Auf jeden Fall wäre ein Test im Heft geil

LG


----------



## bootzeit (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Wie beschrieben so um die 15 % mehr Leistung, aber das bei vermutlich höherer Energieeffizienz.
> Ein Test von PCGH (Heft oder Forum) würde mich sehr interessieren - schließt sich wer an ?


 
Schliesse mich dem sehr gerne an .


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

hm, da ich nicht übertakte, könnte der X4 840 auch interessant sein, ich habe zur zeit ja den X4 740. der ist allerding mit 3,2GHz um gewaltige 100MHz schneller, inwiefern sich das durch die verbesserungen von piledriver zu steamroller wieder ausgleicht, wird ein test zeigen müssen.


----------



## bootzeit (19. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

@Toifel

Dann nimm doch gleich den 860K. Mit seinen 3,7/4,0 Ghz. dürfte er doch merklich schneller sein als dein 740er . Wo steht denn geschrieben das man die "K" Prozessoren übertakten *muss * ?!

Wenn er dann um die 70€ hier erscheint ist das doch eine super alternative im Budget Bereich .


----------



## Kusanar (19. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Also der Link aus dem Startpost führt schon wieder ins Nirvana. Evtl. war das etwas vorschnell vom britischen Händler und der Athlon wurde bereits wieder aus dem Angebot entfernt?


----------



## Oromis16 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Der Händler hat nur den Link geändert, das Angebot besteht weiter 
Klick


----------



## Oromis16 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Neuerdings beim Geizhals, und auch beim Händler xposhop.co.uk, wird der A4-7300 gelistet.
Kerne: 2
Grundtakt: 3.4 Ghz
L2: 2*512MB
IGP: R3, 514 Mhz
Speicher: DDR3-1866
TDP: 65W
Gflops: 197

Preis ohne Steuer: £27.70

Umgerechnet in Deutschland:
Preis ohne Steuer: 34,60€
Preis mit Steuer: 41,17€


----------



## Kaimikaze (21. September 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Inzwischen ist der 860K erhältlich, hoffentlich geht er nicht ganz in der aktuellen Nvidia-Begeisterungswelle unter.
Würde mich über einen Test freuen.


----------



## Kaimikaze (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

@ die Moderatoren: Ist ein Test für's Heft oder hier geplant ?


----------



## NuVirus (5. Oktober 2014)

Ist die Frage ob überhaupt notwendig da nen Kaveri mit extra Grafikkarte das gleiche ist.
Aber allgemein ein Test mit FM2+ Boards und Kaveri wäre gut bei der Gelegenheit mal den 860k mit testen.


----------



## Kaimikaze (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Da hast Du selbstverständlich Recht, allerdings gibt es meiner Meinung nach dennoch einen wichtigen Grund für einen eigenen Test: Die Übertaktbarkeit und die fiel beim PCGH Kaveri-CPU-Test AMD Steamroller: Der A10-7850K im Prozessor-Test [Video-Update] verständlicherweise unter den Tisch. Gerade diese CPU ist (un-)übertaktet zusammen mit einer passenden Grafikkarte - also keiner Titan oder 780 Ti - als Einsteigerkombi für Spieler mit wenig Geld interessant und zumeist auch absolut ausreichend. 

Mir ist klar dass die meisten registrierten Enthusiasten hier im Forum für diese CPU nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig haben. Diese stellen jedoch nur einen minimalen Prozentsatz der Spieler da, viele externe Klicks in solchen Foren kommen von Leuten, die sich informieren wollen und zumeist nicht bereit sind, oder es sich leisten können 300 Euro für eine CPU ausgeben.

Zudem ist es AMDs modernste CPU auf der aktuellsten Plattform FM2+, die für mich einfach einen kleinen Test verdient.

Dazu fand ich die beiden "Vorgängertests" sehr lesenswert. 

Athlon II X4 740X im Effizienz-Test: AMDs Preisleistungs-Hammer für Spieler [Test der Woche]

Athlon II X4 750K im Test: Overclocking-Geheimtipp zum kleinen Preis [Test der Woche]


----------



## Kaimikaze (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Schätze ich muss meine Signatur ändern...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Wir versuchen schon seit einiger Zeit, einen Athlon X4 860 BE für einen Test zu organisieren.

_edit: Es ist gelungen - er sollte demnächst bei uns eintreffen... _


----------



## dodo741 (13. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir versuchen schon seit einiger Zeit, einen Athlon X4 860 BE für einen Test zu organisieren.



Uii  vlt. wieder ein Geheimtipp wie der der 760K ?


----------



## Kaimikaze (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir versuchen schon seit einiger Zeit, einen Athlon X4 860 BE für einen Test zu organisieren.



Danke für die Info, Carsten !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



dodo741 schrieb:


> Uii  vlt. wieder ein Geheimtipp wie der der 760K ?


 
Psst, das ist geheim.  

Test incoming.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



dodo741 schrieb:


> Uii  vlt. wieder ein Geheimtipp wie der der 760K ?


 
Obs ein Geheimtipp ist würde ich vom Preis abhängig machen, aber besonders die MT-Leistung gegenüber einem i3 würde mich interessieren, da die CPUs ja in etwa gleich viel ksoten werden.


----------



## Sunjy (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Grüße

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen einen TEst dieser CPU mit einer Starken AMD GPU zu sehen. 


Wie weit Mantle hier in den Spielen die dies unterstüzen die CPU entlasten kann. Und kann ein Crossfire System noch mehr leistung von der CPU übernehmen? 

Also wäre es möglich einen 860K mit 2 280X oder gar 290 zusammen für Mantle Games in hoher auflösung zu nutzen


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Oromis16 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*

Carsten und Raff in meinem Thread *inOhnmachtfall*
@Topic
Neben Overclocking würde mich auch Undervolting interessieren, beim 7850K konnte ich keinen Punkt diesbezüglich finden, aber wenn ich mir die Spannung von selbigem anschaue, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass da noch n paar Watt gehen


----------



## Kaimikaze (7. November 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Test incoming.



War das der Test im aktuellen Heft, oder kommt da online noch was ?
Mir schwebt ein "Raff-Titan-860-Stickstoffüberkühlungs-Sondertest" vor.


----------



## Deeron (7. November 2014)

Hab heute meinen Athlon x4 860k von Mindfactory bekommen.
Läuft jetzt auf 4,6 GHz bei 1,55 Volt bei 56 Grad maximal unter Prime 28.5, durch eine Enermax Liqtech 120x gekühlt .


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2014)

*AW: Athlon X4 860K bei Englischem Händler gelistet*



Deeron schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen Athlon x4 860k von Mindfactory bekommen.
> Läuft jetzt auf 4,6 GHz bei 1,55 Volt bei 56 Grad maximal unter Prime 28.5, durch eine Enermax Liqtech 120x gekühlt .


 
Hast du auch getestet was er an VCore für 4,5 und 4,4 GHz braucht?


----------



## Deeron (7. November 2014)

4,5 GHz bei 1,4875 V und 4,4 GHz bei 1,4375 V. Standartmäßig läuft er mit 1,4125 V bei 3,7 bis 4,1 GHz.
Dementsprechend, könnte man beim Standarttakt die Spannung und damit die Temps noch deutlich senken.


----------

